# Problem with mu in windows 7



## kwstakis (Nov 21, 2010)

*Problem with MU online in windows 7*

Hello,I am new here :smooch:and i have to congratulate u for ur great forum..it can help in great extend the amateurs on computer...i hope u can help me with my problem :grin:

Last week i purchase my new pc..my software is Windows 7 home prenium..my CPU is Intel Core i5 at 2.66 Ghz..I have 4 gb ram card..my system is 32-bit..my video card is ati 1 gb....

I play in one private mu server it's version is 0.97...i download the client with the antivirus and the firewall disabled...I also installed it with the antivirus and the firewall disabled..When the installation enden i click in the laucher and i doesnt have any response...it's just loaded for 3 sec and then it stop..Launcher doesn't appear....I do the installation 5 times and nothing....

P.S>other users with software windows 7 can play in this server :/and i dont know why i can't..Also i can play in other private mu servers....

Pls i need ur help :normal:


----------



## ajax088 (Sep 18, 2010)

what is mu?

please be clear with your posts. what do you mean your antivirus and firewall had been closed? do you mean disabled?

why would you disable your firewall and antivirus? are you using illegally cracked software?


----------



## kwstakis (Nov 21, 2010)

ajax088 said:


> what is mu?
> 
> please be clear with your posts. what do you mean your antivirus and firewall had been closed? do you mean disabled?
> 
> why would you disable your firewall and antivirus? are you using illegally cracked software?



Sorry as I said i am new and i dont know how exactly to express myself :1angel:

I disable the firewall and tha antivirus because sometimes firewall and antivirus dont allow to run the game..It isnt illegal


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try playing with the full game, you'll probably find better results.


----------

